# Colt Lady Elite 380



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

Now That Colt Has Started To Bring The Mustang Back On Line Does Anyone Know If The Lady elite Coming Back Out Love To Get 1 for My Daughter She Fell In Love With Them But I Drag My Feet To Long ! :buttkick:


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Look at the Mustang XSP poly.

AFS


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

AirForceShooter said:


> Look at the Mustang XSP poly.
> 
> AFS


 Check It Out , Looks Good But Her Heart:smt083 Is Set On That Lady Elite With The Whole Purple Bag The Rose & An-ch a-lota L.O.L.


----------

